# 20+ oz insulated Bottle for coffee



## jimbo007 (Mar 12, 2012)

What can I use to carry my coffee around besides a thermos in my backpack? A 20oz bottle would be nice but will a plastic one be safe with hot coffee? Maybe an insulated stainless steel bottle?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Guy I work with has a one-hand Stanley (this one, I think) that fits right into your standard metal tubing bottle cage.

It does not fit into any other design of cage, as far as the ones I've tried go.

I've also had good luck sticking a 'bullet' style thermos in the same basic type bottle cage.


----------



## jimbo007 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks wschruba,
I like that bottle for sure. I wonder if it's at least 16oz though? 20 oz would be great.


----------



## discgo (Aug 12, 2013)

Hydroflask makes some great vacuum insulated bottles. I use them for coffee in the morning and a quick rinse later I fill them up with cold water for the afternoon. I have been using them for a couple years now and will always have a couple around. The ones I use are 21oz.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Aren't the insulated cycling bottles good for either hot or cold? I know for a fact Zefal bottles work fine, since I've been using one with hot java for years, but I thought the Polar and Camelbak are also fine for this.


----------



## SGocka (Feb 12, 2014)

I use a 16oz Klean Kanteen. Fits perfectly in a water bottle cage. 

They make a 20oz as well. I'm sure it would fit too.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

^ 20 oz. Kleen Kanteen, the non insulated kind, needs it's own proprietary bottle cage. The 20 oz insulated bottle doesn't fit in this cage, unfortunately. 

While on the subject of the KK 20 oz cage, I've lost TWO 20 oz KK's out of those cages ... On rail trails no less! They mysteriously fling bottles off the bike at random times.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

The Stanley is 20. I have three of them and they fit right into a normal cage.


----------

